# Woodhall Spa 10th March - fancy joining me?



## Bratty (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm playing The Hotchkin at Woodhall Spa, on 10th March at 14.30.

I've booked for myself, but I'll be behind 8 fourballs, so looking for another 2 or 3 to join me!

Would need to pay a Â£20 deposit (not happy about that, but no movement!) and then the balance on the day.

Does anyone fancy it? First come, first served! I'm hoping so, otherwise it'll be a VERY slow round for me! 

Cheers, folks.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 23, 2012)

Would love to but not sure if I'm up in Lincs that weekend. How much is a round on the Hotchkin these days? 

If you need somewhere to stay, PM me


----------



## Bratty (Jan 23, 2012)

Â£49 Winter rates... bargain if the weather holds.

Cheers for the offer mate, but we're staying at The Golf Hotel (some sort of Groupon voucher the wife got), so she told me to book a round of golf, as she's got some sort of spa deal.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 23, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Â£49 Winter rates... bargain if the weather holds.

Cheers for the offer mate, but we're staying at The Golf Hotel (some sort of Groupon voucher the wife got), so she told me to book a round of golf, as she's got some sort of spa deal.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. Not sure how good the Golf is now - They're doing a semi-refurb but I think it's pot luck as to what kind of room you get! (old or new)...Hopefully you'll get the latter. Wouldn't recommend the food though - but there are a few decent places to eat in the village if you need pointing in the right direction (Indian and Thai restaurants spring to mind if you like either cuisine. Stay clear of the Chinese, it's terrible now).

When do you need to know by? I can try and figure out if we're going to be home (Woodhall) visiting the Rents that weekend as Â£49 is a good deal.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 23, 2012)

Cheers for the dining options! 

You can let me know over the next few days, mate. Just need to pay a Â£20 per extra. Wouldn't want to leave it too long in case they start joining me up with others.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 23, 2012)

Not being funny Bratty but are you going to get around teeing off at 2.30pm???? Looking at the lighting up times it's going to be dark before 6.00


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 23, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Not being funny Bratty but are you going to get around teeing off at 2.30pm???? Looking at the lighting up times it's going to be dark before 6.00


Click to expand...

i was thinking the same ,dont even think it will be as late as 6, was 4.30 today and was nice sunny day all day, medal day that day if i dont get a tee time will join you


----------



## Bratty (Jan 23, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Not being funny Bratty but are you going to get around teeing off at 2.30pm???? Looking at the lighting up times it's going to be dark before 6.00


Click to expand...

Ah shi...... good point, Smiffy!
Right, who fancies joining me on the Bracken at 11ish?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2012)

bet i'll not have trouble getting around my course even after 6pm


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 23, 2012)

Missed out on Woodhall Spa last time so if you can get a morning tee-time I'm in.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 24, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Ah shi...... good point, Smiffy!


Click to expand...

This is why some people "organise" and others just come along for the ride Bratty!


----------



## Bratty (Jan 24, 2012)

viscount17 said:



			Missed out on Woodhall Spa last time so if you can get a morning tee-time I'm in.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be going for 11ish, mate. You're in!


----------



## Bratty (Jan 24, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			This is why some people "organise" and others just come along for the ride Bratty!


Click to expand...

Knickers, Smiffy!


----------



## Bratty (Feb 3, 2012)

Bumping this, as there's still only two of us so far.

Have offered it on a slightly inferior site (  ) but no takers there either.

I thought Woodhall Spa was supposed to be a course that everyone wanted to play? Or is that just the Hotchkin?

Â£39 for 18 holes! Bargain!


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 3, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Bumping this, as there's still only two of us so far.

Have offered it on a slightly inferior site (  ) but no takers there either.

I thought Woodhall Spa was supposed to be a course that everyone wanted to play? Or is that just the Hotchkin?

Â£39 for 18 holes! Bargain!
		
Click to expand...

hotchkin is a total differnt course to bracken ,and is far better,


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 4, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Bumping this, as there's still only two of us so far.

Have offered it on a slightly inferior site (  ) but no takers there either.

I thought Woodhall Spa was supposed to be a course that everyone wanted to play? Or is that just the Hotchkin?

Â£39 for 18 holes! Bargain!
		
Click to expand...

The Hotchkin is the one everyone wants to play, unfortunately. The Bracken is enjoyable but not in the same class. You'll still enjoy it though!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 4, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			The Hotchkin is the one everyone wants to play, unfortunately. The Bracken is enjoyable but not in the same class. You'll still enjoy it though!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's great. I had 21 points around there


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 4, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Yeah it's great. I had 21 points around there


Click to expand...

something to aspire to in April you old fart! This is going to be easy:whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 4, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			something to aspire to in April you old fart! This is going to be easy:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Bring it on fatboy


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 4, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Yeah it's great. I had 21 points around there


Click to expand...

which tees did they let you play off??  keep out the bunkers  and its not to bad to score,


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Yeah it's great. I had 21 points around there


Click to expand...



Nice to know you have some good rounds amongst the dross!



Chris


----------



## RichardC (Feb 4, 2012)

I quite liked the Bracken


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 7, 2012)

RichardC said:



			I quite liked the Bracken 

Click to expand...

You must hate the Hotchkin


----------



## RichardC (Feb 7, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			You must hate the Hotchkin


Click to expand...

Not all it's cracked up to be


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 7, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Not all it's cracked up to be 

Click to expand...

I dunno. I had a blistering 24 points around there! And that was with parring all the par 3's! I intend to do better around there this year. The honour of the wrinklies is at stake.


----------

